# Format date within Excel Formula



## CharleyR (Oct 21, 2003)

I am trying to combine information from a couple cells to create a date header for a column in a worksheet.

I want the cell to read:

Date: Thursday October, 21 2003

I can get the first two parts but the date comes back as a number:

Date: Thursday 37917

Here is the formula:

= "Date: " &'[WKH Daily Roster.xls]Sheet1'!$C$1& '[WKH Daily Roster.xls]Sheet1'!$D$1

The last part is the date "$d1$1"

I know this is probably simple but I searched help in Excel and on Micros.. site with no luck.

Help!!!


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

Something along these lines?

= "Date: " &[Book1]Sheet1!$A$1&" "&TEXT([Book1]Sheet1!$A$2,"mmmm, dd yyyy")

HTH,
Andy


----------



## CharleyR (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks worked like a charm!


----------



## CastleHeart (May 4, 2002)

and if I might too add that if the first part of your formula:

'[WKH Daily Roster.xls]Sheet1'!$C$ 
is what is picking up the Thursday

you could eliminate that part with the formula:
= "Date: "&TEXT(B11,"dddd mmmm dd,yyyy")

- C

Edit: Sorry.....my *B11* is your *'[WKH Daily Roster.xls]Sheet1'!$D$1*
= "Date: "&TEXT('[WKH Daily Roster.xls]Sheet1'!$D$1,"dddd mmmm dd,yyyy")


----------

